# Router zum Blocken von P2P



## michback (4. Dezember 2004)

Wir habe eine kleinen Verein mit internetkaffee leider nutzen immer wieder user p2p Software. Dies möchte ich verhintern oder zumindestens protokollieren. Das Problem ich kann auf den Rechner der user keine Software installieren um p2p zu protokollieren.

Gibt´es einen Router, Routersoftware, oder eine art Sniffertool mit welchem ich Protokolieren kann ob p2p im netzt aktiv ist.


PS: Port blocken nützt mir nichts da die meiste P2P software auch über port 80 laufen


----------



## TheNBP (5. Dezember 2004)

WinRoute Firewall hat eine Funktion um P2P Verkehr zu erkennen.

http://www.kerio.com/kwf_content_filter.html


----------



## michback (5. Dezember 2004)

Ja ich weis aber leider habe ich es nicht zum laufen bekommen. 

Gibt es dafür ein Tutorial oder eine Schritt für Schritt erleuterung in Deutsch


----------



## TheNBP (6. Dezember 2004)

Auf http://www.winroute.de gibts WinRoute in Deutsch.
Auch eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung ist dort verfügbar. Allerdings in Englisch.


----------



## geomaster (9. Dezember 2004)

Mach das doch über Windows direkt. 
 Über die lokalen Sicherheitsrichtlinien einstellen.
 Einfach eine neue Filterregel erstellen, da kannst du dann festlegen welcher Port; ob eine bestimmte IP und was passieren soll, also sprich blocken; durchlassen; filtern......


----------

